# Earbuds microphone[Solved]



## FreddyAk (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello I have some random earbuds with microphone but they work in phone. When I plug them into pc into mic jack it doesnt work. When I blow straight into microphone it doesnt detect any sound but when I blow into headphone it does. I tried turning volume up, changing all settings. Like all of options and nothing worked. I also tried different earbuds but they didnt work as well. I also tried to plug them into my sisters laptop but neither my nor other earbuds worked... I did not yet tried splitter but I will soon, but I dont know if this would help because built in mic should work when connected to microphone jack slot. When I plug them into headphone slot I they play sounds but I cant set mic to work. Any solutions ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't think phone earbuds with mic are compatible to work on a PC, they have mic and audio in one jack for a PC you usually need 2 jacks.
Only audio may work when you use these earbuds on PC.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2017)

You'll notice that they have three rings on the 3.5mm jack tip. Normal headphones without a mic only have two. Normal headphone jacks in PCs only have three contacts, so the third ring that passes through audio input isn't detected. PCs require separate connectors for audio in and audio out.

TLDR; single jack phone headphones/mics won't work in PCs.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 7, 2017)

As the ones above said , PC/Laptops usually have separated jacks for audio out and in.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2017)

can be confusing 
How many connecters on the pole pin


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> can be confusing
> How many connecters on the pole pin



3 rings = stereo + mic
2 rings = stereo

Not confusing at all.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2017)

I have closed your other thread, you don't need more than one.


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2017)

Y-adapters are sold for little money.


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 7, 2017)

They have three contacts for sure, so they got mic. So all I have to do is to get a splitter and it should work ? like this


----------



## Toothless (Jul 8, 2017)

FreddyAk said:


> They have three contacts for sure, so they got mic. So all I have to do is to get a splitter and it should work ? like this


Yeah, sure, go for it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2017)

FreddyAk said:


> They have three contacts for sure, so they got mic. So all I have to do is to get a splitter and it should work ? like this




i have one of those on my desk right now that i use for my iphone designed headphones, and the mic works just fine on PC


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok thanks guys I just ordered one. I hope it will work and I ll tell you any time soon if it works.



Mussels said:


> i have one of those on my desk right now that i use for my iphone designed headphones, and the mic works just fine on PC



I didnt get the adapter just yet but I gotta ask. Does it lower sound quality ? Or microphone quality ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2017)

FreddyAk said:


> I didnt get the adapter just yet but I gotta ask. Does it lower sound quality ? Or microphone quality ?



it could on really high end headphones, but it shouldnt make much of a difference, no.


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 11, 2017)

Weird thing happens... When I connected headphones to adapter mic and sound works but when I recorded myself it also took sound from computer which was playing on headphones. It wasnt loud enough to be recorded my micro and it was in my ears. And other thing it reconignised my headphones as realted high definition auto which works, but when I test it it give sound on left speaker and both my earbuds play but when test comes to right speaker nothing happens.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2017)

can you show a photo of the plug(s) and sockets on the headphones and the adaptor?


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 11, 2017)

Its it

Ok it seems that one of adapters was broken? I tried other one. Sound is ok microphone still gets spotify sound but my voice is really loud so I guess i just have to lower it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2017)

Headphones are correct with TRRS, so both adaptors are giving the same issue? Tried front and rear sound plugs on the PC? (front ones could be faulty, happens with cheap cases)


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 11, 2017)

Yea both are same


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2017)

Got another pair of headphones to test with?

Even if the headphones are just normal ones without a mic, you should still get stereo sound out the adaptor.


----------



## FreddyAk (Jul 11, 2017)

Yea it seems dude that adapter was faulty. Now it gathers sound, and it plays in both headphones in test. The second adapter works excellent.

And yea.... Im stupid previous adapter was working as well, but I didnt put enought effort to put it in completly. It required some force. Guys thanks for help. Really )


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2017)

that was my next question, if it was inserted fully - i just tested my one here and one set of headphones wouldnt click fully and gave a similar issue.

its all working in the end, enjoy!


----------

